# Spring Sharptails Look Good in ND



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Spring Sharptails Look Good

Statistics from the 2008 spring sharp-tailed grouse census indicate an increase in the number of male grouse counted compared to last year.

Statewide, 6,861 sharptails were observed on spring dancing grounds this year compared to 6,035 in 2007. Male grouse recorded per square mile increased from 5.9 to 6.7. More than 1,000 square miles were covered.

Aaron Robinson, upland game biologist for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department in Dickinson, said these numbers don't necessarily reflect that much of an increase in males from last year. "Numbers can be misleading due to effort and the availability of finding grounds from year to year," he added. "But all in all I think sharptail numbers look good for this fall."

An indication of the fall season won't be known until completion of brood surveys in mid-August.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great news. Thanks CH.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Thats good news. I was driving my four-wheeler the other day and I seen a mother and she had a baby with her and they got up and flew into the wheat field. I couldn't belive that the chick could fly already.


----------

